# Sun 7/14 Jubilee



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a small jub last. Stuck 79 and 2 sheephead. 2/3 of the fish came from about a half mile stretch of bank and the rest over about 4 miles. Vis was only about a foot to a foot and a half at best. 

View attachment 92801




View attachment 92809


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

79? Are you feeding a charity?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm commercial so they're going to the fish house.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't now why it posted the pic three timesand the othe pics aren't showing. If a mod can fix this please do.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> I'm commercial so they're going to the fish house.


Well that makes more sense lol. Nice haul


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

This is depressing, I went all night last night and got 1 flounder and 1 sheep. Good to know they still exist though just not in escambia.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Fl or Al ?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Alabama


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

A lot of fish..........................


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

When I walked out this morning the birds were diving at the boat ramp. I walked down and got me a handful, but it was about done with. The ones I got were good though.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

bowdiddly said:


> Fl or Al ?


Awsome haul. Don't see that over here in Fl much. I have never seen one in person.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Damnit, I was in the causeway last night and said the conditions felt good for a jubilee. I pulled out of the water at 430 am.


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Where exactly was it? We will be down there tonight. I am in fairhope.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Wow what a catch. :thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Lexcore said:


> Wow what a catch. :thumbup:


Nice


----------



## jackdaddycustoms (Jun 24, 2013)

nice job! i have been floundering for two years now and i don't think i've seen 79 fish total. haha


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I grew up in fairhope. Back in the 60's and 70's we would tow a small boat behind us and fill it up with crabs, shrimp, mullet and flounder. We gigged 375 1 night.

Nice haul


----------

